
The Medium Model - thisisblurry
https://blog.medium.com/the-medium-model-3ec28c6f603a
======
masonic

      By curating and organizing these stories...
    

This ad ("3 minute read"?) perfectly encapsulates why I can't take Medium
seriously in the long term.

If you're going to claim your content (including that in front of the
firewall, too) is "curated", you had better apply some basic critique (and,
sadly, basic _proofreading_ ) to your writers before throwing it up on your
wall.

In the past week, I saw two or three _excellent_ longform articles on Medium ,
and outside the paywall, too. Meanwhile, I perused and abandoned maybe three
dozen pieces that were basically ads/selfpromotes or unreadable gibberish. And
this was a relatively good week.

When I see the Medium branding (under whatever domain/masthead), I am _less_
likely to click on it, not more. Am I alone?

 _Curation_ means standards. It means editing. It means somebody says "no" to
accepting and publishing inferior writing. That doesn't seem to happen with
Medium.

